# Auto Shutoff issues



## Emwest (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a 2016 Cruze with the push button start and the auto shut off feature. I have just under 6,000 miles on my car and have loved it up until last Monday. Starting last Monday afternoon my car stalls out while driving home in bumper to bumper traffic. It will go into auto stop and when I take my foot off the break the check engine light comes on and I have to put the car in park and re-start the car. 
After the 4th time of this happening I took it to the dealer. They hooked it up to the computer and said there is absolutely nothing wrong with my car. The tech drove it around and it never stalled, of course.... I get the car back and it stalls the very next day. The dealer says they can't help because everything they have checked says my car is perfect. I live in Rochester, NY our rush hour traffic is no where near what it is in other cities.... But I still feel very unsafe having a car that stalls out randomly on a busy expressway. Thankfully it only happens after being in a complete stop.
I have googled this issue and have done everything I can possibly think of to find out what is wrong with my car. I'm not really sure how this forum works... But i'm hoping that someone out there might have some suggestions or even better... Have had this happen to them! 
I was told the last time I talked to the technician at the dealer to video tape myself driving home so he can see it happen on camera. Which might be the next safest thing to do while driving next to driving a car that stalls out! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You can always mount a camera in the car or wear a POV camera so you are able to focus 100% on driving safely.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think the ECU/TCU learned your driving habits and accidently associated bumper to bumper traffic as a stop sign or red light.. Reason I say that is because I'm pretty heavy footed and my car will not do the auto stop in traffic after it learns that I will be under a certain speed which I think is triggered above 30MPH? Go to your dealer and ask them to reset the ECU/TCU transmission memory and see if that helps.

*EDIT* Have them test your battery when the car is running, in ACC, and when it's sitting in autostop mode. Mine never drops below 12.3 Volts. Also bad spark plugs can cause this behavior.


----------



## Emwest (Oct 11, 2016)

That's what Chevy told me to do as well. Or have someone ride with me and video tape it....


----------



## Emwest (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions larlar75. I will ask them next time I'm at the dealership. Which will most likely be tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Emwest said:


> I have a 2016 Cruze with the push button start and the auto shut off feature. I have just under 6,000 miles on my car and have loved it up until last Monday. Starting last Monday afternoon my car stalls out while driving home in bumper to bumper traffic. It will go into auto stop and when I take my foot off the break the check engine light comes on and I have to put the car in park and re-start the car.
> After the 4th time of this happening I took it to the dealer. They hooked it up to the computer and said there is absolutely nothing wrong with my car. The tech drove it around and it never stalled, of course.... I get the car back and it stalls the very next day. The dealer says they can't help because everything they have checked says my car is perfect. I live in Rochester, NY our rush hour traffic is no where near what it is in other cities.... But I still feel very unsafe having a car that stalls out randomly on a busy expressway. Thankfully it only happens after being in a complete stop.
> I have googled this issue and have done everything I can possibly think of to find out what is wrong with my car. I'm not really sure how this forum works... But i'm hoping that someone out there might have some suggestions or even better... Have had this happen to them!
> I was told the last time I talked to the technician at the dealer to video tape myself driving home so he can see it happen on camera. Which might be the next safest thing to do while driving next to driving a car that stalls out!
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


Something is not right with what your dealership is saying. If you are getting the check engine light.. (MIL), that means there is a stored DTC (diagnostic trouble code). That code should tell them something. Even if the condition is intermittent, your ECU should store the code in memory until cleared. This feature has been part of cars with OBD 2 since 1996. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It's always a good idea to start by being nice at the maintenance shop and have a pleasant attitude. But, if that doesn't work then you may need to escalate and show some anger. You paid a lot of money for that car, and for the warranty that comes with it. They are basically calling you a liar. You may need to point that out to them. They should trust you and do whatever it takes to find out what's happening. You shouldn't have to prove that there is a problem before they do their job. Walk into the showroom while customers are looking at cars and start yelling that you want to see the general manager. I bet they start listening to you then. 

GM customer service is also active on this site. You can find them and ask them to help you talk to the dealer.


----------

